#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-07
<owenll> Oes rhywun yma? Anybody there?
<owenll> Translating ' in launchpad / ubuntu? Do I use ' or &#8217;
<markjones> owenll, i'd use ' personally
<markjones> flag it for review, I'll have a look at it later
<owenll> diolch - currently translating ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu where there are a lot of long sentences, so it's quite difficult to avoid using '. Also using â instead of &acirc;
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-08
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> helo owenll
<owenll> Helo shwmai
<brobostigon> shwmae
<owenll> Wedi bod yn cyfieithu https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/cy - have been translating - any preferences as to which parts should be prioritised?
<brobostigon> let me have alook, although i dont have anything to do with the translation, myself.
<owenll> Anyone know what a "Ribbon" is when referring to Ubuntu One? have used translation Rhuban?
<brobostigon> Richie__: helo, were you hving connectivity issues ?
<WelshDragon> brobostigon: Not that i'm noticing, it's only IRC playing up.
<brobostigon> WelshDragon: ah, i see, ok.
<brobostigon> helo owenll
<owenll> helo
 * brobostigon grumbles at the adsl
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-09
<brobostigon> evening all.
<brobostigon> helo owenll
<owenll> helo
<brobostigon> :)
<ianto> heya
<owenll> ianto: shwmai
<brobostigon> helo ianto :)
<ianto> sut ych chi?
<owenll> da iawn - wedi bod yn sal o'r gwaith.. ac yn cyfieithu natty!
<ianto> fi'n gwylio question time ar hyn o bryd
<ianto> o wych
<owenll> +1
<brobostigon> ianto:  tipsy, and my back and hip hurt. how about you ?
<ianto> glywaist ti fod chromium yn gallu cael ei gyfieithu nawr?
<owenll> do wedi rhoi enw alawr ar y rhestr - lot o waith ar ol ar natty gyntaf
<ianto> ar hyn o bryd, wi yn lloegr ond pan wi wedi dod nol i gymru gyda toplap neu pc, bydda i'n gallu gweithio ar gyfoieithu eto
<ianto> dim ond ffon da fi nawr yn y b+b
<chattr__> noswaith dda i bawb yn y sianel
<owenll> noswaith dda
<ianto> heia chattr
<owenll> oes rhywun yma yn defnyddio unity? anybody here using unity?
<ianto> not reli
<chattr__> dw i'n gwneud unity typyn bach
<owenll> unity yn frustrating ar UNR
<ianto> btw os ti'n chwilio stwff i brynu am y nadolig, ewch i cadwyn.com ;-). wi newydd dechrau gweithio gyda nhw
<owenll> odi ffred yn bihafio!
<ianto> ti'n nabod ffred?
<owenll> odw - trwy revolutionary activities!
<ianto> wel mae'n gyrru ei fen fel maniac ar y motorway
<ianto> mwy na 100mph ac yn swerfio dros y ffordd
<owenll> ddim wedi newid o gwbwl te!
<ianto> wi wedi swfferio taith gyda fe o castell nedd i scunthorpe
<owenll> druan a ti - fues i mewn fan i corwen unwaith gyda fe
<ianto> ti wedi meddwl dy fod di'n mynd i farw ar ol y taith?
<owenll> ddim yn meddwl fydden i'n gweld diwedd y daith
<owenll> nos da
<ianto> warae teg
<ianto> o, nos da 'te
<ianto> croeso nol?
<owenll> ianto: anghofies i ddweud - wedi bod yn trio rhoi mwy o sylw  ubuntu-cymru - http://www.ubuntucymraeg.org/?p=1134
<brobostigon> nos da all.
<ianto> owenll: hoffet ti anfon y url i fy mwlch post achos fy mod i ddim yn copio neeu glicio lincs yn irc ar y ffon symudol
<brobostigon> nos da ianto
<owenll> inato - ok... a nos da!
<owenll> sori - ianto - ok... a nos da!
<ianto> bydda chris@llaiscymru.org yn iawn
<ianto> *bydd
<owenll> wedi hala i chris@llaiscymru.org- hwyl
<ianto> diolch
<markjones> ianto, wnei di anfon neges facebook i fi gyda'ch cyfeirad post?
<ianto> markjones: iawn
<markjones> diolch :D
<markjones> Kaia, ti hefyd
<ianto> anfonwyd nawr
<markjones> diolch
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-10
<markjones> ianto, na, eich cyfeiriad post, nid ebost
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> snwmae owenll
<brobostigon> shwmae*
<owenll> shwmae brobostigon
<brobostigon> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-11
<ryan_> bore da pawb
<nullox> I've never seen the guy in the sky but a monster speaks to me when praying thus ... praise be to the flying spaghetti monster
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-12
<chattr_> noswaith dda i bawb
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-06
<OLl> anybody there? oes rhywun yma?
<brobostigon> o/
<OLl> unrhyw brofiad cyfieithu? any idea how to translate these? S_uspend  _Hibernate  Comm_ent:
<OLl> I know the words but don't know what to do with the underscore
<brobostigon> OLl: good question, no idea,sorry,
<OLl> Dim problem. Thanks anyway
<brobostigon> ok. sorry.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-08
<Kaia> shwmae pobl
<brobostigon> shwmae Kaia :)
<ianto> Kaia: \o
<brobostigon> hello ianto :)
<ianto> brobostigon: Hei!
<ianto> Sorry had a meeting upstairs ^
<brobostigon> hei :)
<owenll> Is anyone able to explain how I translate words with an underscore in Gnome? eg  S_uspend    Co_mmand:    SESSION_NAME      _Remember Currently Running Application
<markjones> erm
<markjones> i think the underscore is there to indicate the key letter used
<owenll> Diolch mark. In  a discussion about this on #i18n - it's to do with the Alt key when in an application - the underscore tell you what key to press for  a particular menu
<owenll> the advice I got was don't use the same key twice in one menu -  this was really bugging me - off to do some translating - diolch!
<Kaia> o/
<markjones> o/
<ianto> Kaia: \o
<ianto> Dwi colli owenll pob tro
<ianto> Kaia: Thanks to me the union is now starting a Siop Siarad and free Welsh lessons to every member at multiple levels
<markjones> hiya Kaia and ianto
<ianto> markjones: Hullo
<markjones> ti'n iawn, boyo?
<ianto> Odw, tria i gwpla'r traethawd llenyddiaeth
<ianto> ar dudalen 4
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-09
<Kaia> ianto: siop siarad?
<Kaia> you were silly to go to guild meeting
<Kaia> you just got out of hospital this afternoon
<ianto> Kaia: Like a bore coffi
<ianto> Kaia: Today was a momentous step for bilingualism in the uni
<markjones> Kaia: Oes gen ti lle i mi a Natalie aros yn Ionawr am Haciaith? // Can you put us (me and Natalie) up in January for Haciaith?
<markjones> ianto: have they got a charter like Bangor?
<ianto> We now have passed a motion on the matter. I amended 5.2.1 and added 5.2.3 to the bilingualism motion
<ianto> Oops, 2.5.* not 5.2.*
 * ianto yn <3 LaTeX
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-10
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-11
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-12-05
<Welshy-Rob> Hi, anyone up?
